# Tellus Museum



## wvdawg (Feb 12, 2014)

Jake loved the dinosaurs!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Feb 12, 2014)

Great shots I'm sure Jake had a splendid time I would have to if you had taken me


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 12, 2014)

Next time we will drop by for lunch and then take you along Lee!  Not far from your house!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome! That's a great museum!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Awesome! That's a great museum!



  Wonderful museum for kids.  Not crowded and they have lots of things geared towards kids exploring.  Jake panned for gold (found a turquoise gem to keep) and uncovered a dinosaur in the sand pit and found several fossils to keep in the fossil pits.  His favorite dinosaur was the saber-tooth cat!  

Highly recommend taking kids there!


----------



## carver (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks like fun Dennis(surprised Jake didn't get on them and ride)


----------



## Hoss (Feb 13, 2014)

Man has Jake grown.  Looks like a wonderful time.  

Hoss


----------



## grandpawrichard (Feb 13, 2014)

That looks like a place I would love to visit! Thanks for sharing the moment!

Most of those critters look like ones that Lee and I saw back in the day!   

Dick


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 17, 2014)

carver said:


> Looks like fun Dennis(surprised Jake didn't get on them and ride)



You know he wanted to!  Especially after you got him fired up the night before!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 17, 2014)

Hoss said:


> Man has Jake grown.  Looks like a wonderful time.
> 
> Hoss




Yep - wish I could keep him small for a bit longer, but at least we get to spend quality time together.  Thanks Hoss.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 17, 2014)

grandpawrichard said:


> That looks like a place I would love to visit! Thanks for sharing the moment!
> 
> Most of those critters look like ones that Lee and I saw back in the day!
> 
> Dick




  That's probably what drove them to extinction Dick!


----------



## quinn (Feb 19, 2014)

Cool dawg!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks Quinn.


----------



## Alicyn (Mar 29, 2014)

Very cool! I went there a couple years ago. It is a great place for kids.


----------



## BuckMKII (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice shots and cute kid!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks Alicyn - your mom told me about it so that's why we went.
Thanks BuckMKII.


----------

